# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Terreno agricola

## moises enciso laime

Vendo terreno agricola de 20 hectareas en Bernales Huamay Pisco, Cuenta con 10 hectareas sembradas de Mandarina, terreno con mita de agua ademas tiene su propia laguna, todo esta con sistema de riego tecnificado, PreP1020269.jpgP1020271.jpgP1020238.jpgcio 25000 dolares por hectarea. Tlf 990043383 Abstenerse corredores.Temas similares: TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 100 ha en OLMOS TERRENO AGRICOLA EN PUCALLPA Vendo terreno agricola TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 6.0 HAS Terreno agricola en cañete

----------

